#ubuntu-for-all 2011-06-01
<anand> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha anand
<anand> soory
#ubuntu-for-all 2012-05-29
<xclusive585> Just wanted to say hi. I saw the name of the room and had to add it. I use ubuntu because I feel it's "Linux for all" I am amazed at the modern front-ends!
